# Virtual sound stage 2 in FL studio?



## Andrew_m (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone used this plug-in? What do you think?

I've been trying for a few hours now to get it working. Does anyone own Virtual sound stage 2 and would be willing to help me out? I don't really know how to get the output from kontakt to play into VSS2. My mixing skills are pretty lousy, when it comes to routing and outputs.


----------



## Tysmall (Jan 2, 2017)

It says it comes in Vst. It doesn't work just slapping it on a bus that kontakt is routed to?


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 2, 2017)

Tysmall said:


> It says it comes in Vst. It doesn't work just slapping it on a bus that kontakt is routed to?


It does work if you put it onto the same mix as kontakt, but it will treat kontakt as one sound, even if you load in multiple instruments. My mixing skills are pretty sub-par. Enabling a send from another insert still treats it as a single instrument.
Would you happen to have fl and vss2?


----------



## Tysmall (Jan 2, 2017)

I have FL so I want to try and help. When you load multiple instruments into one kontakt you need to make a midi out for each instrument and then route each to their own mixer channel. You could then make a bus in the mixer containing all of these and _I think _it would recognize each instrument without having to run 15 instances of the plugin on each instrument channel.

For reference:



Let me know what happens.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 2, 2017)

Tysmall said:


> I have FL so I want to try and help. When you load multiple instruments into one kontakt you need to make a midi out for each instrument and then route each to their own mixer channel. You could then make a bus in the mixer containing all of these and _I think _it would recognize each instrument without having to run 15 instances of the plugin on each instrument channel.
> 
> For reference:
> 
> ...



I have them set up like this - but still, for some reason the instrument won't recognize two sources.




My audio (a male and female choir) is being inserted into instert 1 - yet vss2 still considers it a single instrument?


----------



## Tysmall (Jan 2, 2017)

http://www.parallax-audio.com/documentation.php

They expect you to run multiple instances it looks like. Try putting one instance on each of your instrument mixer slots (the midi out channels) and then go into the instance list and see if it recognizes that you have two instances running. There may be no way around this. I hope that software isn't too cpu heavy .


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 2, 2017)

Tysmall said:


> http://www.parallax-audio.com/documentation.php
> 
> They expect you to run multiple instances it looks like. Try putting one instance on each of your instrument mixer slots (the midi out channels) and then go into the instance list and see if it recognizes that you have two instances running. There may be no way around this. I hope that software isn't too cpu heavy .


Honestly I felt like a knucklehead when I started this program and couldn't put multiple instruments into one instance - haven't felt this lost about music in a while lol.
Thanks for your help. If I do find a solution for a single instance - i'll let you know.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jan 2, 2017)

To my knowledge you have to put VSS on every instrument mixer channel you want to be positioned. So just route your Kontakt instruments to different channels and on every single one of them add an instance of VSS. As I recall it's not very demanding on CPU.

ps. I dont have VSS, but I demoed it some time ago.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 2, 2017)

Piotrek K. said:


> To my knowledge you have to put VSS on every instrument mixer channel you want to be positioned. So just route your Kontakt instruments to different channels and on every single one of them add an instance of VSS. As I recall it's not very demanding on CPU.
> 
> ps. I dont have VSS, but I demoed it some time ago.


Turns out this is the only way to do it :/ A bummer - considering you then have to change the mic, room, and reverb every time you want to add a new instrument ! EDIT: nevermind, it actually syncs to each instance. so mic and rooms are always the same


----------

